# dorset herping trip april



## eurokeeper (Nov 3, 2009)

im planning on spending afew days based in studland looking for all 6 native species plus wall and green lizards. sometime in april when the weather looks right.

anyone in the area is welcome to join me as ill be on my own this time


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

give me a shout i live not too far from there

Ben


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Sounds good...count me in. 

I know the little nature reserve on southampton common is great for wall & common lizards. There have also been sightings of grass snakes too.


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Good luck with the trip, my girlfriend and I did it last year and saw everything. I did put a thread on here about it.


----------



## eurokeeper (Nov 3, 2009)

ill send you two a pm when i know what dates ill be there




kettykev said:


> Good luck with the trip, my girlfriend and I did it last year and saw everything. I did put a thread on here about it.


just read your thread sounds like you had a good trip. the wall lizards where pretty much everywhere last time i went but i only saw the one green lizard.

how many sites did you visit while you were there


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

:2thumb:sounds like a plan-I live about 40 mins away


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

is it near the nudist beach :blush:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> is it near the nudist beach :blush:


better pack the factor 50!!!!:gasp:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> is it near the nudist beach :blush:


Studland beach has a nudist section  it's about a mile up the beach... but it has been many years since i was there, so that's probably not accurate!


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Count me in, im not too far away
Thanks


----------



## eurokeeper (Nov 3, 2009)

seems like afew people are interested in this. we should sort out a place to meet. a date should be decided nearer the time but will be within the first two weeks of april


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

eurokeeper said:


> seems like afew people are interested in this. we should sort out a place to meet. a date should be decided nearer the time but will be within the first two weeks of april[/QUO
> 
> Good thinking. Just checked Dorset County Council website, school holidays run from 2/04-----15/04
> 
> The area will be busy


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

Count me in!!!!


----------



## eurokeeper (Nov 3, 2009)

jonodrama said:


> eurokeeper said:
> 
> 
> > seems like afew people are interested in this. we should sort out a place to meet. a date should be decided nearer the time but will be within the first two weeks of april[/QUO
> ...


----------



## eurokeeper (Nov 3, 2009)

so is everyone still interested in the trip to dorset


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

sounds good to me


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

jonodrama said:


> Sounds good...count me in.
> 
> I know the little nature reserve on southampton common is great for wall & common lizards. There have also been sightings of grass snakes too.


Didnt see any when i went


----------

